
Anti-Viral: Facebook Partners with Security Vendors to Stop Malware - sakai
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/04/facebook-partners-security/
======
mkjones
Worth clarifying: there's nothing about Facebook Credits involved, and we
don't collect any financial information. (I work at Facebook with the team
that set this up.)

